# Inheritance of many large woodturning blanks



## cath caesar (16 Jul 2013)

Hi folks!
I've joined this forum because I have inherited some wood turning blanks. When I say some I mean a lot. My dad was a keen turner who owned a VB36 (his pride and joy) and a graduate. (Both of which have been sold to new owners so settle down) So when I say a lot what are you imagining? A tea chest? Two tea chests? Maybe a trailer load. Well we brought it all back on two trailers. One flat bed trailer with 7 x one tonne bags full (the sort you get sand delivered in) and a 8' car trailer.
I need advice, how to sell it, how to identify it, how to price it. If anyone out there has any thoughts I would appreciate them.

Ta


----------



## Kalimna (16 Jul 2013)

I suspect there are many on here who would snap at the chance of delving through the bags. As you have a large number to sell on, the easiest way would probably be via ebay with each bag being a separate lot. However, you are unlikely to obtain reasonable value for that.
On the assumption that the blanks do not have labels on them, perhaps going through a bag at a time and organising the blanks via similar colour/textures and taking a few photos of them which could be posted up here. Plenty of folk will be happy to offer an opinion on identity of wood. Price is based on a few things, but primarily species and size.
Good luck,
Adam


----------



## RogerP (17 Jul 2013)

Have you tried approaching any of the wood-turning specialist businesses? You have such a huge amount they may even offer to visit and quote. Just an idea but worth a few phone calls I'd have thought.


----------



## paulm (17 Jul 2013)

Try approaching a local woodturning club or two for advice/interest also perhaps as well as RogerP's idea?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Jul 2013)

+1 to Pauls ideas about wood turning club. The one I recently joined has an auction once a year and blanks of that nature would get snapped up. In that environment (depending on size and species) you're probably looking at somewhere between £1 and £3 per blank.

But if there are some larger exotics or burr's....would have more value.


----------



## yorkshirepudding (17 Jul 2013)

You are a bit far from our club where I have no doubt you could sell ALL your blanks. We are a large club with 17 lathes and we turn 6 days a week, so plenty of scope there. But distance is a discouraging factor.
If there is a similar club near you I would give them a call.
One other option would be to take a stall at one of the woodworking shows. It would be more satisfactory, I imagine to sell all your stock at one go.


----------



## cath caesar (17 Jul 2013)

Have just come in from sorting through bags and found all your great advice. I have spent the last few days sorting through the bags. Its kind of compulsive matching them all up. I know I have loads of Yew and Oak and Rhododendron and Cherry! Lots of the Oak is burr oak. I also have Monkey puzzle sliced so you get all the knots in a circle. Huge.
On a smaller scale I have just turned a knobbly thing! to see what it is. I thought it was cherry burr but I think it is Apple. Its beautiful.
I'm new to the forum set up. If I take photos to show you do I add them where it says 'file name'?


----------



## Robbo3 (17 Jul 2013)

If you are in Wiltshire, the Kennet & Avon club meets at Trowbridge
- http://www.kennetandavonwoodturners.co. ... ut_Us.html
or
Wiltshire North - http://www.woodturning.btck.co.uk/

HTH


----------



## cath caesar (17 Jul 2013)

Some photos! Third time lucky. 256kb is tiny!!!


----------



## finneyb (17 Jul 2013)

Cath,

AWGB http://www.woodturners.co.uk/seminar2013.php is having its 2013 International Seminar at Loughboro University 9-11 August. I'm not sure of the numbers attending but it will be the largest event in the UK. They will have vendor stalls - either become a vendor OR ask AWGB which vendors are selling wood and then contact them to buy from you wholesale.

There are some useful sized blanks in the photo.

Brian


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2013)

I am up by Devizes and can pop over tomorrow if you like. I am a pro. turner and I also belong to the Kennet and Avon Club mentioned so can possibly help with contacting people. Let me know if you would like me to come over. 

Pete


----------



## cath caesar (18 Jul 2013)

So, have had a think and decided that as I have to clear the shed reasonably quickly as it is my place of work (normally building shepherd's huts) I will hold a sale. The sale will be on 28th July at Pembroke Farm, High Street, Tilshead. SP3 4RX from 10am until 4pm. 

If approaching from Salisbury then the farm is on your right about 250m after the John Deere Tractor outlet. Look for a pair of solid black sliding gates. Should be plenty of room to pull into the yard.

There are between 400 and 500 blanks ranging from small burr apple to massive burr oak and monkey puzzle. Prices range from £1.00 to £80.00.

Stonehenge is nearby and we have a reasonable pub in the village if you want to make a day of it.


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Jul 2013)

cath caesar":3rmn999x said:


> So, have had a think and decided that as I have to clear the shed reasonably quickly as it is my place of work (normally building shepherd's huts) I will hold a sale. The sale will be on 28th July at Pembroke Farm, High Street, Tilshead. SP3 4RX from 10am until 4pm.
> 
> If approaching from Salisbury then the farm is on your right about 250m after the John Deere Tractor outlet. Look for a pair of solid black sliding gates. Should be plenty of room to pull into the yard.
> 
> ...



Some pics of the wood
There's yew, Norfolk pine, ash, rhododendron, cherry, oak, oak burr, banksia nut, small apple burrs as well as miscellaneous stuff such as fillers, dyes etc.


----------



## joethedrummer (18 Jul 2013)

Ooooooooooooh,, that is wood porn,,


----------



## spinks (18 Jul 2013)

If I had seen this last week (while I was at the inlaws, in chippenham) I would of called in and discussed taking the lot off you....darn timing!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Jul 2013)

Holly sh.........avings that's a lot of wood.

Wish I lived closer to come and have a scratch around!!!


----------



## cath caesar (24 Jul 2013)

Just want to say thank you to all of you who have taken the time to offer advice. After the sale on Sunday I will be open to offers for the sale of the remainder of the wood in on bulk lot. Thank You for the contact suggestions. 

Just to remind you that the wood will be on sale from 10am - 4pm at Pembroke Farm, SP3 4RX on Sunday 28th. 5 Days time!! 

As you enter the village of Tilshead from the Salisbury direction you will pass the John Deere Tractor Outlet on the left. Pembroke Farm is about 200m past that on your right. Look for a pair of solid sliding black gates and a sign saying Shepherd's Huts Built Here! (My day job)

We are about 10 minutes from Stonehenge and there is a reasonable pub in the village if you want to make a day of it!

Hope to see you soon!

Cath


----------



## paulm (26 Jul 2013)

Good luck with the sale Cath !

You're not so far from me, but I'm already awash with timber and blanks and can't sensibly fit any more in, as long as I don't give in and find myself passing by on Sunday :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Noggsy (26 Jul 2013)

Good luck Cath. I'm miles and miles away or I'd be coming down with a trailer. Hope it stays fine and you have a good day.


----------



## cath caesar (29 Jul 2013)

So, had my sale on Sunday and reckon I might have shifted about a quarter of it and took about £800! The morning was busy but the afternoon was dead quiet so if anyone else is organising a sale I would advise that you plan it for the morning only.
So now I'm looking buyer for the remainder. Will contact a few retailers and see where that leads me but wondered if there are any wood turning clubs out there that may be interested. pm me.


----------

